# Supplement for arthritis (& possibly HD/ED?)



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was at the vet's today and looking through an equestrian magazine when I saw an article about treating arthritis in horses. The article mentioned Avocado and Soybean oil Unsaponifiable (ASU), which apparently has been tested both on humans and horses with positive results. 

(I had to look up unsaponifiable ) when I got home. 


Here's some info I found online. 

http://osteoarthritis.about.com/od/alternativetreatments/a/avocado_soybean.htm

http://www.lef.org/protocols/immune_connective_joint/osteoarthritis_01.htm

http://www.medicine.ox.ac.uk/bandolier/band122/b122-3.html

http://books.google.com/books?id=yyV-swH...num=7&ct=result

http://www.arthritismd.com/avocado-soybean-unsaponifiables.html

http://www.baselinenutritionals.com/ingredients/asu.htm

I'm always thinking of our seniors and wondering what else we can do to improve and extend their lives. Might this be a supplement we should consider? Anyone have any experience with it? 



The article also sang the praises of hyaluronic acid, even more than I've seen elsewhere. This is a supplement I've tended to overlook (when it's part of the glu/chond supplement, my dogs get it; when it's not, they don't.). I think I need to revisit HA and consider giving it for its own sake.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Just be SO careful.....Avacado (certain strains ) can be toxic to horses AND canines AND birds- chose wisely- and with the help of your vet......


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I put Chama on human grade hyaluronic acid for 3 months and saw no difference whatsoever. I sent the remaining bottle to Jean. She uses it for her pack.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Supplement for arthritis (& possibly HD/ED?)*

Dasuquin has ASU. It was a miracle drug for my Wooly Bear before he crossed the bridge. He was cha-cha-ing around the house like a pup.

http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/products/animal/dasuquin/dasuquin_faq.asp#


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomDasuquin has ASU. It was a miracle drug for my Wooly Bear before he crossed the bridge. He was cha-cha-ing around the house like a pup.
> 
> http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/products/animal/dasuquin/dasuquin_faq.asp#


I've also had good results with Dasuquin w/MSM. Unfortunately Honey is picky and doesn't like them, sometimes she eats one, most of the time Mac eats his and hers, so I also have her on COSEQUIN. I also give both of them Cetyl-M.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the news about Dasuquin! As Odin's only real trouble (knock on wood) these days is arthritis in his knees I'm always looking for something else to help him.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use HA and can tell the difference.

My dogs can't handle soy, so I haven't tried the product mentioned above. The avocado doesn't bother me -- I feed it to the mutts all the time, careful not to give any of the skin or the dark areas close to the skin -- they seem to handle it well.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Quote:The article also sang the praises of hyaluronic acid, even more than I've seen elsewhere. This is a supplement I've tended to overlook (when it's part of the glu/chond supplement, my dogs get it; when it's not, they don't.). I think I need to revisit HA and consider giving it for its own sake.


I give Max HA (severe HD) and I definitely see the results. I have tried a few different ones, LubriSyn (I was a bit weary of this one due to some stuff I read) I also tried K-9 Conquer, Trixsyn and HyaFlex. The one that has helped Max the most is HyaFlex, so this is the one I'll stick with.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sheba's been on Dasuquin w/MSM for about 2 months after being on Glucosamine/Chondroitin for a few years. It took about 6 weeks before I started seeing a difference and yeah, its pretty amazing to see the change in her.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Another thumbs up for Dasuquin w/MSM. I have tried all the brands and Dasuquin is the only one I visibly saw a different in how my dogs were getting around.
I found it cheapest at http://www.petstruly.com. You have to use the search function to find it on the site. For some reason, they don't have it listed with the other joint supplements.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't think I've tried that one but I have found the gluc/chon/MSM combo to be the winning one! Longevity has that. And now I've got Chama on Longevity and the Cetyl-M joint stuff too. I find it all pretty depressing, truth be told. Every time I read about a new wonderful supplement I try it and don't get much in the way of results. Sigh...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am going to give it a shot with Kramer. 

I am not sure if anything works with really old arthritic dogs, other than to maintain them as long as possible. That's just my worry right now!

SO, if it can help an old, arthritic dog who is not on any pain killers or NSAIDs ... I'll let you know! 

I need to research some other pain killers...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI am going to give it a shot with Kramer.
> 
> I am not sure if anything works with really old arthritic dogs, other than to maintain them as long as possible. That's just my worry right now!
> 
> ...


Ok but I have to get through the $80 bottle of Cetyl-M stuff first. And maybe it will start working more later...it's only been 2 weeks. 

Actually the Get Up and Go stuff from ONP does work for Chama as an anti-inflammatory. It gets her through the night!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Supplement for arthritis (& possibly HD/ED?)*

Maybe the Cetyl-M is working. Chama just had two short play sessions outside with Rafi. She was running around after him and trying to hump him! Humping her brother is Chama's idea of a good time and it takes a lot of effort for her to jump at all these days so she must be feeling good.









Of course she had an asthma attack after the second one but that's more play energy than I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's great! I will keep it in mind! 

Does anyone know how to get one of those GIANT Dasiquin pills in him?!?! Geez. I don't know what kind of dogs do their taste testing, but these companies don't have HRH to deal with.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

For my senior, I am currently using Dasaquin (have also used Cosaquin), Metacam and Tramadol. He is generally on the meds for a few weeks then off again for a couple....I try to not overtax his system with so much but if he needs it then I do so. I don't want him in pain. If he looks like he is starting to limp then back on the meds he goes.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Can you split it?

The Cetyl-M ones taste good, thank goodness.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN...
> Does anyone know how to get one of those GIANT Dasiquin pills in him?!?! Geez. I don't know what kind of dogs do their taste testing, but these companies don't have HRH to deal with.


If you find out please let me know!!! Mac thinks Dasuquin is tasty but Honey stopped eating hers three or four months ago (in my opinion the stuff stinks). 

I stopped trying to give them to her whole, I break them up, sometimes she'll eat a few pieces, most of the time she spits them out (Mac happily volunteers to do the clean-up duties). She gobbles the Cetyl-M up. Since she started refusing to eat the Dasuquin I went back to giving her Cosequin DS.

Good luck!!!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I either crush them between two spoons and sprinkle on Lilly's food, or let one soak in the kibble with water for a while.
Rudy eats his like they are Skittles.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lobo will not chew any of the tablets...I have to put them in peanut butter or hide them in cheese...something to get him to eat it. I've even used vanilla ice cream, which is what I've been mixing in his dry food since he is just not eating like normal - but once he smells the ice cream he eats! I tried to crush the tablets of Dasaquin and put over his kibble and even mix in wet but he didn't like that. I think it is because he knows I'm giving him medicine and he doesn't want to take it.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestSince she started refusing to eat the Dasuquin I went back to giving her Cosequin DS.
> 
> Good luck!!!


My next bottle will be going back to the Cosequin DS as well - same company that makes the Dasaquin.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Guess I'm very lucky, I just put the pill in with Sheba's food and she gobbles it down.

M&J thanks for the info about petstruly. The are quite a bit cheaper than the other online stores.


----------

